# BUY A NEW SAW OR INSTALL A BORK OR SHARK



## nubby

I have 2 table saws with no guards. A 1973 Unisaw 34-450 and a Delta 36-472 Platnum Edition. I'm getting along in years and wondering if it might be advisable to add a Bork ($185) or Shark guard ($172) to these saws or just sell them and put the money towards a new hybrid saw which will have a riving knife and guard on it. (cost $875 for a Grizzly on up to over $2000 for other brands)


----------



## BillWhite

I'd buy the after market items if I were happy with the existing saw otherwise.
Bill


----------



## knotscott

I've got a BORK on my 2008 Shop Fox W1677 and have been really happy with it.

If you end up pursuing a new saw, why settle for a hybrid and not a Griz cabinet saw?


----------



## Racer2007

> I d buy the after market items if I were happy with the existing saw otherwise.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Plus 1 for this. If it aint broke don't fix it. If you where close to me and wanted to get rid of them I would jump on the Unisaw. But I am in Ca. so that won't work.


----------



## DrDirt

There was a thread on here about problems with the BORK.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31982

I just got the Microjig splitter and am happy with it. 25 bucks

Key I would think is versatility - - if it is a PITA… then it will be on a shelf like the original splitter/guard/kickback pawl system that the saw came with gathering dust somewhere.


----------



## knotscott

> There was a thread on here about problems with the BORK.
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31982
> 
> I just got the Microjig splitter and am happy with it. 25 bucks
> 
> Key I would think is versatility - - if it is a PITA… then it will be on a shelf like the original splitter/guard/kickback pawl system that the saw came with gathering dust somewhere.
> 
> - DrDirt


FWIW, the design has changed, and that issue can no longer occur. I've read of issues with the Microjig popping out of the fixture. There are always lots of variables in play to be considered. Reports from other users may be true in their particular cases, but is not an indicator that the same issues will occur to others….true of many things. There are far more BORK (and Microjig) owners who have not experienced a problem.


----------



## Redoak49

There are many people using old iron and many recommendations for buying it instead of something new. I agree that some of the older machines are very solid machines and would be good…....HOWEVER, the one drawback for me was the safety issue with no riving knife.

It is quite surprising that a better solution can not be found to retrofit these older machines with a riving knife. I think that there are probably a number of people who have designed retrofit riving knives but have avoided bringing them to market due to the liability issues. I do not know if the BORK version has been re-engineered to avoid previous problems but reading the threads would make me hesitant.


----------



## knotscott

> .... I do not know if the BORK version has been re-engineered to avoid previous problems but reading the threads would make me hesitant.
> 
> - Redoak49


It has definitely changed….first hand experience with it here. Bob sent me the updated knife. Note that the bottom of the knife is now completely closed vs open like the older ones.










With that said, I'm always amazed that people will avoid a great deal on a really nice saw because of the lack of a riving knife. A riving knife is a better mousetrap IMO, but there are some really good options for aftermarket splitters too. A good splitter and a good riving knife do essentially the same job. I prefer a riving knife, but if a new saw isn't in the cards and the BORK isn't your cup of tea, there are some very effective alternatives with splitters.


----------



## runswithscissors

I read and re-read that story about the BORK incident, and came away convinced it was due to user error. He obviously hadn't tightened the knob enough. Being made of aluminum, the knife was easily grabbed by the carbide and launched. I'm sure that's why the maker has gone to stainless for the knife.


----------



## bbc557ci

Nubby - I have a Delta Uni 34-459. I made my own splitter.

It's getting late and I gotta hit the hay pretty soon so I'll get up in the AM for work so no time to dig up my thread and pics. But do a search and you'll find pics of the splitter I made. Nothing fancy but it works well, and it was cheap )


----------

